# question about ceramic heat emitter wattage



## frigg (Apr 21, 2021)

The enclosure that I am setting up is pretty long and I'm planning on getting 2 ceramic heat bulbs to cover the space. I saw things saying that the optimal wattage for hedgehogs is 150. Should I get 2 75 watt bulbs to equal 150 or would having the combined wattage of the 2 bulbs a bit higher be fine?


----------

